# Low fuel warning light always on



## stanza92 (Jan 27, 2007)

The Low fuel warning light is always on when the car is started. My car is 92 Stanza SE. The fuel gauge works fine. When the car is just started and cold, the light is fully lit. When the car is getting warmed up, the light becomes darker, not fully lit. Does any one know what the problem is?

Thanks.


----------



## NissanJR (Mar 27, 2011)

Did you find a solution to your fuel light always on problem ?
I have the opposite problem, my fuel light never comes on, neither on empty on or first turning on the ignition (91 Stanza) even though the fuel gauge works - anyone have any ideas ?


----------

